# CO2 kit??



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I was wondering if this looked like a decent kit. I didn't know if there were inferior brands to watch out for, but this looks like a decent deal...

Ebay Auction


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah you still need a reactor or diffuser and a good needle valve...... but it ok price i would hit up craigs list i got mine CHEAP and w/ a tank and just bought a 110-120v solenoid off ebay for 10$ that works and a brass inline needle valve.... but if you want it now w/o shopping for a month or 2 good deal


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I will just be running it through the intake on my xp3, so that covers the diffuser. I think it has a needle valve built in, that is what that dial just after the solenoid is for correct?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

jharrison said:


> I will just be running it through the intake on my xp3, so that covers the diffuser. I think it has a needle valve built in, that is what that dial just after the solenoid is for correct?


Your correct about the needle valve and i have this system and it works great. Good luck and post some pics of the set up when you get a chance.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

rickstsi said:


> I will just be running it through the intake on my xp3, so that covers the diffuser. I think it has a needle valve built in, that is what that dial just after the solenoid is for correct?


Your correct about the needle valve and i have this system and it works great. Good luck and post some pics of the set up when you get a chance.
[/quote]

There are pics of my current setup under page 2 of my "New Setup" thread. Comments on it would be awesome!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Get a bubble counter as well..


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

It comes wth one of those as well.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Not to shabby.. GL with the move to Co2 if you never messed with it before.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the encourgement!


----------

